# the mk5 from the emerald isle



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

well,got the car out of the shop at end of august but never got around to posting pics up so i said i do it today,,,,,hope the american peeps approve


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I can dig it :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I approve, that's for damn sure


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> I approve, that's for damn sure


cheers i see all these sweet rides from america and there some inspiration to build a veedub,,,love to head over to america for while and see all the bagged veedubs over there,,it would be heaven


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

freddie-pornstar said:


> cheers i see all these sweet rides from america and there some inspiration to build a veedub,,,love to head over to america for while and see all the bagged veedubs over there,,it would be heaven


Come on over, I'll arrange a bagged VW show


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> Come on over, I'll arrange a bagged VW show


airlift my veedub over holla


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Really not a fan of the rieger kit. Liplow but nice work man


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

thing squats very nice. lookin good:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

yes :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Upsets me at how low you mk5 owners can go on air, I wish when I aired out it looked like that!


I definitely approve from the mainland! :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbup:

looks good !!


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

easily entertained with crushin cans ha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdgJURQtsPU


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

http://juiceboxforyou.com/2011/01/feature-few-and-far-between/ 

a link to an irish forum


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the feature :thumbup: Car looks sweet!


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Wheels + kit for me :thumbdown:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

****s sick :thumbup:


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Uhmmm approved. 

Really great man :beer::thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

not a fan of the wheels at all


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

N8KOW said:


> Wheels + kit for me :thumbdown:


hmmmmmmmmmm i suppose each to there own but like to see ur audi before ya put a downer on my car lol:thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

freddie-pornstar said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm i suppose each to there own but like to see ur audi before ya put a downer on my car lol:thumbup:


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4942837-A3-Sportback-from-UK


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ dun dun dun


----------

